# Hunting > Taxidermy >  Hanging Tahr Skin??

## WildBrad

After any advice on how guys are hanging their skins on the wall.  Keen to get mine up on the wall in the lounge but short of nailing it to the wall I can't find any other ways of hanging them.  Don't want a whole lot of nail holes in the wall when I come to sell.  Any advice/ideas much appreciated!

----------


## Micky Duck

we had same delima with big red hind skin ,our sons first bush deer.....got piece of branch about 2" round and hung skin with string ,head up from that....also put rough shape of skin on carpet behind it to stop any staining on wall.... hangs good and straight and only needs single decent screw to hang branch from

----------


## dannyb

I have thought about this at length as I have a beautiful Fallow skin I want to hang on the wall at some stage (currently frozen awaiting tanning)
I would cut 4 lengths of Manuka and lash them at the corners with leather thong or paracord to make a rough frame then use the same leather/paracord to lash the skin to said frame at the 4 legs and mosiibly the neck and tail.
Would look very rustic especially if you sanded the Manuka back and oiled it up with boiled linseed oil, you could easily back it with something to keep it off the wall too if needed.

----------


## dannyb

kinda sorta like this 
https://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...AAAAB0AAAAAEAM

but with less paracord/leather thong attached to the skin, would only use enough to keep the skin taught

----------


## bigbear

I ended up using the little brass nails that come in the picture hook kits(4 nails) yep its holes in the walls. The fallow skin i have in my hut used a few more cause its hang on a angle on the wall.
Couldn't come up with a better idea at the time

----------


## Micky Duck

now we own instead of rent I was more than happy to go nuts with cordless drill and small square head screws LOL.

----------


## dannyb

> now we own instead of rent I was more than happy to go nuts with cordless drill and small square head screws LOL.


make sure you use the right battery  :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## Moa Hunter

I have a Black bear skin on the wall. After much trial and error I found the best way is to mount the skin on a sheet of plywood cut to follow the skin. The Tahr would probably mount on a 1200 wide sheet. The Bear was wider so I laminated thin sheets with two pieces running one way and two pieces running the opposite way to give me a wide enough sheet. Screw the ply mounted skin to the wall studs in four places, done

----------


## MAC

Glue gun  - no more nail, BOOM mind blown

----------


## Survy

> I have a Black bear skin on the wall. After much trial and error I found the best way is to mount the skin on a sheet of plywood cut to follow the skin. The Tahr would probably mount on a 1200 wide sheet. The Bear was wider so I laminated thin sheets with two pieces running one way and two pieces running the opposite way to give me a wide enough sheet. Screw the ply mounted skin to the wall studs in four places, done


How did you tack the skin to the ply ?

----------


## Moa Hunter

> How did you tack the skin to the ply ?


Hope you are sitting when you read this, I need to sit while I admit what I have done publicly. I lifted the hair and stapled it through the leather to the ply at the edges.

----------


## Survy

> Hope you are sitting when you read this, I need to sit while I admit what I have done publicly. I lifted the hair and stapled it through the leather to the ply at the edges.


Yep, guess that will work and if it’s hidden under the hair no one will notice.
Cheers.

----------


## JuneauEd

Sew plastic or metal rings every foot or so along the upper edges and legs. one on each of lower legs too. Then line up nails or screws on wall to hang-easy to remove too.

----------


## norsk

Epoxy?

You could even use a rolling pin to get it nice and flat,never need to worry about it falling off either.

----------


## ElDax

I hung a few Fallow skins using an old metal coat hanger by cutting and straightening them out, then bend it to the rough outline along the top of the skin and "loop stitch" it  behind the skin with some thin fishing line. Result was pretty decent all things considered.

----------


## JessicaChen

Some great ideas in this thread. My first fallow is still hanging on my rocking chair and hasn't moved from that spot for months. Would be a lot better presented on the wall.

----------


## Micky Duck

> Some great ideas in this thread. My first fallow is still hanging on my rocking chair and hasn't moved from that spot for months. Would be a lot better presented on the wall.


it will last a lot longer too...you dont realise how much hair is breaking untill you get bald patches....

----------

